

Web scraping 101: pulling stories from Hacker News - wslh
http://blog.databigbang.com/web-scraping-101-pulling-stories-from-hacker-news/

======
benologist
There's an official API for HN that is much easier to use at
[https://www.hnsearch.com/api](https://www.hnsearch.com/api)

~~~
wslh
There is a reference at the bottom to another article on hacking hnsearch to
surpass their result limit.

~~~
andres
The result limit is in the HNSearch API for performance reasons and hacking
around that limit will hurt performance for other users.

~~~
wslh
I understand that, but hacking stuff is in our DNA...

